# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: Vorklinik / Vorphysikum / Physikum (1.-5. Sem.) >  Anleitung zum Zhne Schnitzen

## Ohoh

Hallo 

hat einer von euch eine Anleitung fr das Aufwachsen und Schnitzen von Wachszhnen ? Kennt ihr ein Lehrbuch oder gut beschrieben Internetseiten, damit ich mir das Zhne-Schnitzen erlernen kann fr meine Prfung im zahnmedizinischen Propadeutikum ?

Vielen Dank fr eure Tipps und Hilfe

Mfg

Ohoh

----------


## holtman

hi,

ich hatte mal so ne broschre von Heraeus-Kulzer, da war das ziemlich gut beschrieben - und umsonst war das ding auch  :Smilie:  frag doch da mal nach...

----------


## langi211284

Hallo! Ich wrde dir die Hohmann/Hilescher Reihe empfehlen. Das sind drei Bcher, von denen eins sehr genau die Handgriffe beschreibt.  Ich wrde bei ebay danach suchen, weil das einzelne Buch 45  kostet.

----------


## Ohoh

Hallo 

vielen Dank fr eure Tipps ! Ich werde mich mal nach der Broschre umsehen und die Bcher auf Ebay anschauen.

Die Problematik ist bei unserem Kurs Folgende: Uns wird whrend des zahnmedizinischen Propadeutikum nichts erklrt...wir bekommen einen Wachsblock in die Hand gedrckt und mssen blind anfangen zu schnitzen, obwohl keiner der Professoren uns die richtige Technik erklrt. Der Witz dabei ist, dass wir ber das Schnitzen geprft werden, sodass wir uns alle vor dem Kurs vorbereiten sollten....

Vielen Dank fr eure Hilfe, falls ihr noch weitere Tipps habt, sagt mir bitte Bescheid !

Mfg

Ohoh

----------


## jabba666

die antwort ist simpel:der prof kann euch die anleitung nicht geben,da er das selbst nicht beherrscht,also locker bleiben.
dass man euch nichts erklrt,ist vllig normal,das wird sich im laufe des studiums kaum bessern.

----------


## Ohoh

Ja nichts erklren in einem Kurs ist oft so in Zahnmedizin.

Aber nichts erklren und direkt einen immanten Prfungscharakter draufhauen ist echt stark....also werden unsere furchtbaren geschnitzen Zhne gleich benotet... letzte Jahr sind 80% der Studenten durchgefallen....dies ist der Grund wieso ich es mir zumindest mal irgendwo durchlesen mchte...bzw. anhand einer Anleitung und einem Wachsblock selber ben...

@hotlman

Leider hatte Heraeus-Kulzer nie eine broschre...

Viele Grsse

Ohoh

----------


## LacrimaAurea

Naja, beim Wachszahnschniten gibt es eigentlich Theoriemig nicht viel zu erklren, wrde nie fr ein Heftchen ausreichen.
Habt ihr nicht diese Zahn - Schablonen, die man mit Nadeln durchsticht und dann auf dem Wachs die Konturen aufmalt. zuerst gehst du mit einem Teppichmesser ran und schnitzt die groben Ecken alle weg, die du nicht brauchst.
Und ab da heit: ben ben ben. 6 Blcke und dann kannst dus wie ein Weltmeister.
Zuletzt noch: seife und watte bringen die dinger auf hochglanz und das zhlt nicht wenig...  :Top:

----------


## mc300

Andere Hochglanzvariabten: Reib mit ner Damenstrumpfhose drber. Oder benutz WaxIt. Das wre die etwas teurere Variante. ;)
Ansonsten wrde ichs auch so machen: Erst die ganz groben Ecken weg, dann die Feinheiten. Wichtig ist wahrscheinlich da du die Zahnmerkmale darstellst: Winkelmerkmal, MAssenmerkmal, usw. Wenn du das Ding dann einige Zeit zwischen den fingern hattest wirst du es auch eibn wenig zurechtdrcken knnen.

----------


## jabba666

und noch ein tipp:
in der zt-schule lernt man zhne schnitzen bzw. modellieren,indem man sie erst mal monatelang  mit bleistift von ALLEN seiten zeichnet.so lernt man den feind am besten kennen....

----------


## Ohoh

Vielen Vielen Vielen Dank fr die zahlreichen Tipps

Ich werde mich nun ans ben machen und zunchst einmal die Zhne malen...

Danke

----------


## caprice85

wie schon erwhnt- lehrbuch der zahntechnik von hohmann und hielscher..kann ich nur empfehlen!!

----------


## yzBastian

Schnitzen ist Kunst. Da kann dir nur die Erfahrung helfen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Beim Aufwachsen nach P.K.Thomas/Lundeen etc. ist sicher das Heftchen von Heraeus sehr gut. Ist leider vergriffen, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Musst du vielleicht einfach mal ein hheres Semester fragen.

Die Aufwachstechniken sind gar nciht schlecht, um zu verstehen, wie die Kontakte/Fissuren usw. zustande kommen. Merkt man recht schnell durch die verschiedenen Farben.
Allerdings auch recht aufwendig im Vergleich zum "normalen" Aufwachsen und sicher, wie so vieles im Labor, eine bungssache.

----------


## amazone07

Ich habe mal im Netz ein Video gefunden zum Aufwachsen von Zhnen, fand ich noch recht gut, muss mal in meinem Chaos den Link suchen   :bhh:

----------


## Ohoh

@ amazone07

Hallo

knntest du uns vielleicht den Link aufs Portal stellen ?

Vielen Dank 

Ohoh

----------


## amazone07

http://timms.uni-tuebingen.de/List/L..._aufwachs_000_

Vielleicht hilft's  ::-dance:

----------


## Ohoh

Vielen Dank ist echt super !!!!

----------


## Ohoh

Vielen Dank ist echt super !!!!

----------


## ayesha farooq

> Ich habe mal im Netz ein Video gefunden zum Aufwachsen von Zhnen, fand ich noch recht gut, muss mal in meinem Chaos den Link suchen


Hi!
Hast du vielleicht in deinem Chaos den Link gefunden.Ich brauh das Video wirklich.Ich hab ein solches Angst vor TPK.Ich wei es nicht was ich machen soll?
Gr
ayesha

----------


## Tessie

Der Link steht auf Seite 3 unten!  :hmmm...:  
Der Thread ist brigens knapp zwei Jahre alt...  ::-oopss:  Amazone07 wird wohl kaum antworten...

----------


## DerAndere

> Hi!
> Hast du vielleicht in deinem Chaos den Link gefunden.Ich brauh das Video wirklich.Ich hab ein solches Angst vor TPK.Ich wei es nicht was ich machen soll?
> Gr
> ayesha



ach so schlimm ist TPK garnicht. wenn man sich n bisschen anstellt ne ganz lustige und auch interessante Sache!

mfg!
DerAndere

----------


## hennessy

> Hi!
> Hast du vielleicht in deinem Chaos den Link gefunden.Ich brauh das Video wirklich.Ich hab ein solches Angst vor TPK.Ich wei es nicht was ich machen soll?
> Gr
> ayesha


Hey, jetzt mach mal nicht die Pferde scheu. Ganz ruhig bleiben, das wird schon. 
Schau Dir das Video an und versuche, zu ben. Dann klappt das auch.

----------


## nn

so schlimm ist tpk nicht!!! macht euch nicht verrckt! das heft von heraeus findest du als pdf datei auf : www.dental.uni-greifswald.de ...unter studium und 1. studienjahr....viel spa

----------


## oxygen1982

lol das mit dem schnitzen haben wir in bonn nie gemacht, nur das AUFwachsen...

ich finde aufbauend zu arbeiten besser als abbauend! naja wir hatten eh nen supergeiles skript vom prof malchau , mit kleinen videos am pc und farbbilder usw usw.

 echt schnieke

----------


## hennessy

wir mussten aus einem Gipsblock Zhne schnitzen. Schwielen und Blasen garantiert.

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

kommt ja wie immer auf die uni an, die politik, platzmangel usw.

sagens wirs mal so, bei "engpass" und programmierter durchfallerquote kann der spass im TPK ganz schnell in stress umkippen.

neben der hier empfohlenen literatur lass dir eins sagen: GEH INS LABOR...
such dir nen fhigen techniker, kein mensch kann dirs aufwachsen (bzw. wegschnitzen) besser erklren. ich erinner mich noch an meinen horrorkurs in mnchen,  wo dir ne alte dame erklrt wies geht...und dann schaun da assis drauf, die dir mal sagen den kegel nen milimeter nach links, ne stunde spter jetzt nach rechts und selber knnen sie gar nichts...egal was die theorie sagt, wenn du aufwachsen  la technikmeister zumindest in teilen beherrscht kommst du zumindest gut durch, versuch dir gar nicht erst die mhe zu machen und leuten anner uni glauben zu schenken.  :Top:

----------


## Zahnschnitzer

> lol das mit dem schnitzen haben wir in bonn nie gemacht, nur das AUFwachsen...
> 
> ich finde aufbauend zu arbeiten besser als abbauend! naja wir hatten eh nen supergeiles skript vom prof malchau , mit kleinen videos am pc und farbbilder usw usw.
> 
>  echt schnieke


das muss jeder fr sich selbst herausfinden. aber das eine bern grnen klee zu loben ist meiner meinung nach praxisfremd und nicht wissenschaftlich.

----------

